# Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

Trying to install my new PA11-VW6 with the Enfig Sat Pass Thru and just can't get it to work. I take the radio out and pull the blue piece from the factory radio and plu it into the sat pass thru cable. I then take the PA11-VW6 and plug it into the other wire on the sat pass thru. Last and not least I take the other end of the sat pass thru and plug it into the radio where the blue bracket was. 
I try and the cd works, AM/FM works, but when I change to the Sat nothing. Sat shows on the screen like normal just no sound. So then I go the cd and push the cd again to go the AUX. Look at my ipod and nothing no sound. 
Confused on how to get this work.







Any help would be appreciated.
Car info:
2007 Passat with 6 disc indash Dynaudio with the Aux port in the glove box.
This is the factory setup (the blue on the bottom is what I remove and plug into the sat pass thru)








This is from the PA11-VW6 (I take the white plug and put it into the other place on the sat pass thru)








This is the one end of the sat pass thru that the factory blue plug and the white plug from the PA11-VW6 goes into


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working (twooly)*

Did you gonnect the black cable ot ground? IF you did not it will not work.


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working ([email protected])*

I thought I did but could very well be it, Any good tips on where to group in a 07 passat?


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working ([email protected])*

Also forgot to ask the blue plug on the pa11-vw6 thats doesn't go into anything because we are using the white instead correct?


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working (twooly)*

Here's all the connections
Front of the radio on Aux









PA11-VW6 on one side









PA11-VW6 on the other side









Back of the radio where I grounded the adapter









The plug that goes into the radio with the sat pass thru in place of the factory blue plug









The connections showing the PA11-VW6 going to the sat pass thru on one side (side with more cables), then the factory blue plug into the other plug on the sat pass thru and then the sat pass thru going into the factory plug into the back of the radio


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working (twooly)*

After talking with the guys at Enfig they got it working for me. There was a plug not tight enough to make a connection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Enfig


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Trouble Getting PA11-VW6 with Enfig Sat Pass Thru working (twooly)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For my customers


----------

